# qt - emake failed

## cinek810

Podczas proby kompilacji qt dostaje taki blad:

```

make[3]: *** [../../../bin/uic] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/uic'

make[2]: *** [sub-uic] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer'

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools'

make: *** [sub-tools] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   qt-3.3.8-r4.ebuild, line 219:   Called die

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m (no error message)

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

Jesli mozna znalesc odpowiedz w sieci to przepraszam..

ale obecnie korzystam z www przez linksa i poszukiwania sa mocno utrudnione.

[Edit]

Takim samym bledem konczy sie wiele prob kompilacji- nie tylko qt.

[Edit]

Gdy probuje revdep-rebuild, znajduje mi problemy z dynamicznym linkowaniem do libexpat.so.0 , skad wziac ten plik?Last edited by cinek810 on Tue Oct 16, 2007 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

1: podaleś za mało linijek z błędem.

2: Nie tylko, ale co jeszcze?

3: Widac zaktualizowałeś expat do wersji 2.x - będziesz musiał przekompilować znaczną część pakietów.

4: emerge --info poproszę.

----------

## cinek810

staram sie przekompilowac pakiety ktore wyrzuca revdep-rebuild. Zdaje sie ze zgubil on cos i nie wie w jakiej kolejnosci ma kompilowac.

Krok po kroku posowam sie na przod, tylko... czy przejscie revdep-rebuild moze rozwiazac problem?

----------

## Zwierzak

Dobrze stwierdzone, może, ale nie musi.

----------

## cinek810

teraz nie wiem co zrobic:

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kaffeine-0.8.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-0.8.5/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying kaffeine-with-xcb.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-0.8.5/work/kaffeine-0.8.5 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: kaffeine-0.8.5/admin

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying ltmain-1.5.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * econf: updating kaffeine-0.8.5/admin/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating kaffeine-0.8.5/admin/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --without-xinerama --without-dvb --with-gstreamer --without-oggvorbis --without-xcb --with-lame --with-x --enable-mitshm --without-xinerama --with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3 --enable-mt --with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-debug --without-debug --without-arts --with-extra-includes=/usr/kde/3.5/include --with-extra-libs=/usr/kde/3.5/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for -p flag to install... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for kde-config... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

configure: error: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config --prefix outputed the non existant prefix '' for kdelibs.

                    This means it has been moved since you installed it.

                    This won't work. Please recompile kdelibs for the new prefix.

                    

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-0.8.5/work/kaffeine-0.8.5/config.log

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: media-video/kaffeine-0.8.5 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   kaffeine-0.8.5.ebuild, line 61:   Called kde_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 [31;01m*[0m   kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 [31;01m*[0m   kde.eclass, line 322:   Called econf '--without-xinerama' '--without-dvb' '--with-gstreamer' '--without-oggvorbis' '--without-xcb' '--with-lame' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--without-arts' '--with-extra-includes=/usr/kde/3.5/include' '--with-extra-libs=/usr/kde/3.5/lib'

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m econf failed

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-0.8.5/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

----------

## unK

Pokaż output 

```
revdep-rebuild -p
```

----------

## cinek810

Puscilem przed chwila 

```

emerge -1 =kdelibs-3.5.7-r1

```

usunalem pliki /root/.revdep*

i odpalilem:

```

#revdep-rebuild -p

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

[32;01mCollecting system binaries and libraries...[0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

[32;01mCollecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH...[0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

[32;01mChecking dynamic linking consistency...[0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

[32;01mAssigning files to ebuilds...[0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

[32;01mEvaluating package order...[0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

[32;01mAll prepared. Starting rebuild...[0m

emerge --oneshot -p =media-video/kaffeine-0.8.3 =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 =kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.5 =kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.5 =kde-base/kdm-3.5.5-r1 =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.5 =kde-base/kwin-3.5.5-r2 =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1 =kde-base/kdesu-3.5.5 =kde-base/kfind-3.5.5 =kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.5 =kde-base/kicker-3.5.5 =kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.0 =kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5 =kde-base/kpdf-3.5.5-r1 =kde-base/kdeadmin-kfile-plugins-3.5.5 =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.5 =kde-base/kcron-3.5.5 =kde-base/kuser-3.5.5 =kde-base/secpolicy-3.5.0 =kde-base/kcminit-3.5.3 =kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.5 =kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.5 =kde-base/lilo-config-3.5.5 =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.5 =kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.5 =kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.5-r1 =kde-base/kappfinder-3.5.5 =kde-base/konqueror-3.5.5 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=media-video/kaffeine-0.8.3".

[31;01mrevdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages[0m

[31;01myou have the following choices:[0m

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

[32;01mTo remove temporary files, please run:[0m

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> #revdep-rebuild -p
> ...

 

W wypadku starej wersji `revdep-rebuild` dodaj jeszcze opcję "-X".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## cinek810

uporalem sie z problemem, nie bede opisywal jak. Bo w zasadzie problemow bylo kilka, wszystko razem nawarstwione i raczej nikomu sie nie przytrafi.

----------

